# New Pair! YAY!



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I will most likely be getting a marble pair from yvonne chaban for 10$! THey are good quality, but she stopped working with marbles so they are cheap. They are fairly young to. I will get them on jan. 15. They are HMPK's!
Pics soon!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

You lucky booger.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm picking them at the Golden State betta's meeting at Karen McAuley's house!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Again you lucky booger! I'm picking up some fish from Linda Olson again soon...importing is easier for me than ordering through American breeders.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yah, I like living near breeders. It is better than shipping! Hope you get nice fish!:-D


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm getting brothers to fish that died here...wish I wouldn't need to get replacement fish but it happens.

I live near 2 judges and a breeder...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I live near 2 judges and a breeder...


Talk about lucky booger! lol your the luckiest!


shinybetta said:


> I will most likely be getting a marble pair from yvonne chaban for 10$! THey are good quality, but she stopped working with marbles so they are cheap. They are fairly young to. I will get them on jan. 15. They are HMPK's!
> Pics soon!


Hey if you breed them, i would be interested in some fry.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I will sell them to you. I plan on breeding them. I can't wait for pics.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

shinybetta said:


> I will sell them to you. I plan on breeding them. I can't wait for pics.


Okay sounds good!! I cant wait for pics!


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Yay!! Congrats!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can you at least explain their features?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, I don't know anything about them. I will post pics when I get them. After I see the pics I will decide to buy or not buy. But yvonne said they were good quality.


----------

